
The hard truth about the full stack developer. Myths and lies - walterclifford
https://medium.com/@alexkatrompas/the-hard-truth-about-the-full-stack-developer-myths-and-lies-945ffadeeb8c
======
hsbaut76
It's just a label describing a programmer who typically works on both front
and backend.

Not all developers want to or can work on both sides.

Why was an essay written about this? seems pointless to me.

